# Elgin Twin 40 Refurb Complete!



## scrubbinrims (Aug 2, 2015)

Adding some narrative later today.
Chris


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful bike! Great job


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 2, 2015)

That looks phenomenal.  Good job and glad it went to good hands.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 2, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 3, 2015)

What a really different color for a bike looks good.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking good, Chris.
That two speed set up is very cool!


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 3, 2015)

Wowzer! No narrative needed Chris, bike is gorgeous.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2015)

Man, do I love chocolate - that thing is stunning.


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## nj_shore (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a matching '52 Cadillac for sale!


----------



## 1969nam (Aug 8, 2015)

WOW......you have excellent taste in car's and bike's !!


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 8, 2015)

Awesome bike!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice Job! It makes me want to get to working on my Twin 20. I wonder how may Elgin Twins still exist...
http://www.fattiretrading.com/twin_20.html


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 21, 2015)

No narrative yet?

What all was done to this bike? I've seen the original for-sale pics and you did a phenomenal job! Was it just cleaned up? If so, what's your secret?!

Awesome bike, 
Chad


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 21, 2015)

saladshooter said:


> No narrative yet?
> 
> What all was done to this bike? I've seen the original for-sale pics and you did a phenomenal job! Was it just cleaned up? If so, what's your secret?!
> 
> ...




I guess I just got busy.
Special thanks to member bikeyard for making the bike available and doing such an excellent packaging job.
I took the whole bike apart and cleaned it inside and out, including all hardware and bearings.  oooo steel wool and whink rust remover followed by a rub with gun oil.
I replaced the neck and bars with correct parts, added a leather saddle from a '38 Elgin.
Fortunately, pieces of the lens were still screwed in, so I had a template to cut out of the repro lens and that took about 2 hours to get right little by little with curved surgical scissors and a file bit dremel.
With most of my bikes I like to add a signature piece to make it mine and in this case, I bought a set of thick 11 gauge spoke wheels with a Morrow hub from a '39 Elgin donor.  I did have to remove all the silver spray paint first and topped it off with a super rare Musselman 2-speed conversion, available in the Sears catalogue at this time.
Twinbars were outfitted with air cooled hubs, but I decided to move forward with this wheelset and make the bicycle a beast...has to be the heaviest bike I own.
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 21, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I guess I just got busy.
> Special thanks to member bikeyard for making the bike available and doing such an excellent packaging job.
> I took the whole bike apart and cleaned it inside and out, including all hardware and bearings.  oooo steel wool and whink rust remover followed by a rub with gun oil.
> I replaced the neck and bars with correct parts, added a leather saddle from a '38 Elgin.
> ...




Great job Chris!

Thanks 
Chad


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I HATE you....I love the bike!


----------

